# Communal Scorpions



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi.
Just aquired a 2ft cube, and i want to do a large communal scorpion set up, happy to keep anything tbh, but needs to be quite active an not just very easy to maintain, would prefer something more expert to maintain. Would want a very natrual looking setup, moss etc... and an ecosystem where i eventually only had to suppliment there food supply, with the majority being bred inside the tank.
Scorpions prefer, but others are easily considered.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmm well you are fairly limited to be fair, but there are options. Most of the interesting communal scorps are buthids, and therefore you can't have them unless you have a licence.

Obviously you can look at stuff like Heterometrus spinifer, longimanus etc but if you want to take it elsewhere you could try something like Vaejovis spinigerus which some people reckon can be kept in small numbers or Uroctonus mordax which I understand to be very communal, and interesting, but small.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

jakakadave said:


> Hmmm well you are fairly limited to be fair, but there are options. Most of the interesting communal scorps are buthids, and therefore you can't have them unless you have a licence.
> 
> Obviously you can look at stuff like Heterometrus spinifer, longimanus etc but if you want to take it elsewhere you could try something like Vaejovis spinigerus which some people reckon can be kept in small numbers or Uroctonus mordax which I understand to be very communal, and interesting, but small.


Would love Buthids, but being 17 is not an option, not for at least 10 years even if i _can_ legally have them next year.
Spinifer, heard some good some bad reports on communal setups on these, not heard a lot about longimanus in respect to communal setups.
with the Vaejovis, there a little small for a 2x2x2 i think, unless i was to buy a very large group, with them only reaching about 8cm MAX.
Thanks for the help, and i think ill read a little more into Spinifer.
I think either these or Emps are the more likely, but obviously only a few Emps, as i understand these are not communal as such, just tolerating, and having hides either end of the tank sort of thing. : victory:
ETA: the Vaejovis dont even get 8CM, only 6CM max, which is smaller then i thought.


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

hiya m8
i heard emps tolerate when i got mine but they are always together in there hides and things and never had a problem i no there only little but even when they come out one is always behind the other and they hunt there food together which is fun to watch 2 baby emps corner a couple of rickets lol


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a pair of longimanus, they are nice scorps. Never had spinifer though. Emps I've always found very boring, very lazy scorps. You did ask for something more interesting, not a basic scorp which emps most definitely are.

Most buthids aren't dangerous, it's just stupidity that the whole of the buthidae family is restricted as the majority are no more dangerous than many we are allowed to keep.


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

gotta agree i mean emps are gd for a first scorp so u can get to know what your doing but god they are boring i see mine once a week for a few seconds if im lucky nocturnal ha mine are like zombies they move when they fancy it n no other time it dont help they have made a maze of tunnels in there substrate just 2 wind me up further


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

hmmm, thanks for the input so far
realisticly i think ill get a trio/quad of spinifer or longimanus
have everything i need bar the scorps and the food here anyway, off to tss


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

daz30347 said:


> hmmm, thanks for the input so far
> realisticly i think ill get a trio/quad of spinifer or longimanus
> have everything i need bar the scorps and the food here anyway, off to tss


 
good choice with the Hetrometrus sp. - I can recommend also considering Pandinus cavimanus (red clawed scorpions) similar in looks/size to emps but a bit smaller and more defensive and lively, I have a breeding pair and they are my favorite scorps at the moment - fairly commual and something a bit different in your collection!


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Paul c 1 said:


> good choice with the Hetrometrus sp. - I can recommend also considering Pandinus cavimanus (red clawed scorpions) similar in looks/size to emps but a bit smaller and more defensive and lively, I have a breeding pair and they are my favorite scorps at the moment - fairly commual and something a bit different in your collection!


Will take red claws into consideration as well, but the "more defensive" makes me think they wouldn't be as good as the Hetrometrus sp. :2thumb:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bump up please


----------

